# Sleeping problems...lack of sleep



## avrp (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't know where to post...I guess it could go on the General Forum but for me, the lack of sleep interferes with my emotional well being. It also makes the next day difficult. I can't be at my best. I'm pooped. You could say I feel sickly. It's not healthy...
I get tired but I'm not sleepy. 
Being awake after midnight gives me the creeps lol. I can't seem to make myself get up to do anything around the house...chores, hobbies, etc. Most of the time I stay in bed, maybe watch some t.v. for a while then get bored with that begin reading my novel. Shortly I get bored with that as well. I'm just all out of sorts. 
I go through phases like this. This one has been pretty lengthy. 

So, what do you guys when you can't sleep? Do you think this is a problem for seniors?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 16, 2014)

It does seem to be a problem for a lot of older folks, Marty. I take one 25mg capsule of Benadryl about an hour before bedtime and sleep the sleep of the innocent. I started doing that more than 10 years ago after my son died. I was taking Tylenol PM but didn't like taking something for pain when I wasn't in physical pain. My doctor reminded me to read the label...LOL...and then said that in this case "cheapest is bestest" so I buy Walmart's "allergy" medication which is the same thing asTylenol PM without the Tylenol.

If you try it and notice that you seem to be forgetful or a bit dopey or feeling hung over the next day, then don't take it again. It's not "recommended" for people over 65 for that reason, but I've been taking it for so many years now that maybe I'm "grandfathered" in!


ETA: Another thing...don't poo-poo this notion, but I've noticed that when there's a full moon (!) I sometimes am a bit wakeful during the night and have had friends tell me that they have trouble sleeping for a few days before and few days after a full moon.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 16, 2014)

Get some on to do a 6 hour blood sugar test [GTT] it might be at the base of the problem.
I had the longest night myself last night when I went to bed I was 71 years old and when I woke up I was 72 one whole year went by.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It does seem to be a problem for a lot of older folks, Marty. I take one 25mg capsule of Benadryl about an hour before bedtime and sleep the sleep of the innocent. I started doing that more than 10 years ago after my son died. I was taking Tylenol PM but didn't like taking something for pain when I wasn't in physical pain. My doctor reminded me to read the label...LOL...and then said that in this case "cheapest is bestest" so I buy Walmart's "allergy" medication which is the same thing asTylenol PM without the Tylenol.
> 
> If you try it and notice that you seem to be forgetful or a bit dopey or feeling hung over the next day, then don't take it again. It's not "recommended" for people over 65 for that reason, but I've been taking it for so many years now that maybe I'm "grandfathered" in!
> 
> ...



One thing about Benadryl capsules I've found being over 65.  If 25 mg leaves you dopey the next morning, but it helps you sleep, break them in half.  Half a capsule does the trick many times.  I wake up with no lingering effects when I do that.  

Also melatonin capsules ..3 mg .. it's short term help, and only if you aren't taking any medications that it can interfere with.  It's a good option occasionally.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2014)

marty said:


> I don't know where to post...I guess it could go on the General Forum but for me, the lack of sleep interferes with my emotional well being. It also makes the next day difficult. I can't be at my best. I'm pooped. You could say I feel sickly. It's not healthy...
> I get tired but I'm not sleepy.
> Being awake after midnight gives me the creeps lol. I can't seem to make myself get up to do anything around the house...chores, hobbies, etc. Most of the time I stay in bed, maybe watch some t.v. for a while then get bored with that begin reading my novel. Shortly I get bored with that as well. I'm just all out of sorts.
> I go through phases like this. This one has been pretty lengthy.
> ...



How long have you had the problem, does it come and go, or last a long time?  Sounds like your body need some good nutrition, proteins, water, vegies, fruits.  I'm learning that I need fuel for energy, just like a car need gasoline to go, our bods need their type of fuel.  How is your diet Marty?  A walk in the fresh air would be good, but not until you can feed your bod.  If that's the prob.  I'm assuming you've made a doc appt. as well, so many things it could be.  Keep us posted, and you put your topic just right imo It is about health, all about health here, and I bet there are lots of folks to share their experience with you  Sometimes I get insomnia too, not so often now, but I have had it, it is a real problem. Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2014)

Source Naturals has a 1mg sublingual Melatonin tablet that works well, I usually take just part of one.  With Melatonin, you must be ready to turn in and have the lights out, it's not a knock-out pill and won't work with lights on.  We lose out natural Melatonin as we age.

Similar to Benedryl is Unisom.  Sometime's I'll take just a half of a Unisom tablet for sleep, a whole one hangs me over.  Antihistamines like this are not good to take every day, they will soon make you nervous rather than sleepy.

Lavender Oil is very relaxing.  You can put some in a bath, or make a spray mix with water, and spray your pillowcase, etc.  Magnesium Citrate relaxes the muscles, taking it daily will help with stress and sleep.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 16, 2014)

My wife has problems sleeping up and down all night reading a book makeing a cup of tea .A doctor told my mother once when she could not sleep she had got out of the routine of sleeping.Don't know how you get back in the routine is the bedroom dark enough is it to warm to cold I don't know the answer I have no problem getting off to sleep but some times if I wake up in the middle of the night then I have trouble get back to sleep.


----------



## Honey (Jun 16, 2014)

I go for long walks most days and then when I go to bed I read for a while and soon drop off to sleep


----------



## avrp (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, that is alot of good advice and thoughts. 
My diet has changed since I'm not working. I don't have the same routine, so there are many changes in daily living. I admit I haven't been eating substantial meals. Just grabbing something here and there without thinking about nutrition. Today I start a new dietary plan. We shall see if it helps.

Yes, I've had this problem many times. It seems like I go through these phases. I'm good for weeks and weeks then suddenly I have this sleep problem for a week or two. This time it has lasted longer and has been more intense though.

 Over the counter meds don't really work for me and any kind of allergy medicine doesn't help me sleep but thanks for the idea.

I researched* melatonin:
"melatonin is a sleep and body clock regulator NOT a sleep initiator.  *Melatonin works with your biological clock by telling your brain when it is *time to sleep*. Melatonin does not increase your sleep drive or need for sleep."
I'm going to try it anyway!

Walking is great and I know I need to get back into that routine. I need to go early in the day because the exercise revs me up and then I can't fall asleep for sure.
I will try this diet change and hope it works....and cut down on the sugar intake (all my teeth are a sweet tooth)

Thank you again....you are all wonderful people.


----------



## avrp (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi everyone! Back with an update. I saw the Doctor today....explained my insomnia and the way I've been feeling, as my symptoms have worsened every day. Started feeling very anxious. All "keyed up" and about to jump out of my skin at times.
So, the doctor thinks it's anxiety. Any change in life or life style may cause stress and anxiety. Even if it's a wonderful and happy change (like my retirement)
I was diagnosed with an anxiety disorder years ago. I can usually control it with exercises and tools that I've learned through a therapist that I see a few times a year. I also have a xanex script which I won't use unless I'm absolutely at the end of my rope.

Anyway this doc prescribed Trazodone at bedtime. 
Ha! I took one at 10:00 p.m. so then at 11:00 pm I was still wide awake. At 11:30 I took a xanax. I am still wide awake now at 12:30 a.m. 
Maybe it will take a few days for my body to get used to Trazodone. When I researched the drug it looked to me like it was an anti depressant, to be used also for sleep.
I hate taking pills. I know they are necessary at times but to use them for sleeping....don't want to depend on them for sleep.
All I want is a normal sleeping pattern.
Ok, back to another attempt to relax enough to drift off to sleep zzzzzz
~Peace~


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 22, 2014)

My husband has problems sleeping. He says he can't fall asleep... but I'm laying next to him, I hear him snoring away. I know he's fallen asleep (then he must wake up) but hubby swears I'm wrong, that he hasn't slept at all. Then he gets up and gets something to eat, something to drink, roam around looking out the windows, watch some TV, etc. He averages about 9 out of bed adventures each evening. Why would someone be so active instead of staying in bed to sleep... then complain about not sleeping amazes me. "Of course you can't sleep Honey, you're eating a sandwich & watching TV... get back in bed & stay there."

I think an inner part of him looks forward to all those nocturnal activities. I honestly believe if he refused to get out of bed, once he's gotten into it, he could quickly break this habit.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 23, 2014)

SteveJackson said:


> During the day I do my favorite activities like walking and gardening. Then at the end of the day, I drink a cup of tea and meditate. These routines work for me. You should try to search activities that will make you feel relax and don't think too much.


Like the sound of that.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 23, 2014)

Research Essential Oils. My hubby has exactly the same sleep issues as you and he has found his "cure"-or rather I found it for him. I recommend Young Living Essential Oils as they are supposed to be the purest. Hubby was using the RuTaVaLa one,but now has found that just the Lavender Oil puts him out. If he wakes up during the night,he just reapplies it (to his wrists) and he goes right back out. I am just now studying all about these oils and they are pretty amazing. You can also buy diffusers so that you can just diffuse the oils in your room and not have to apply to your body at all-I`m assuming then it would last all night. I am ordering a kit this week that has several oils and a diffuser so I`ll let you know if the diffuser works even better.


----------



## Harley (Jun 24, 2014)

I take Melatonin as well..And have used Lavender oil too. For me, the melatonin seems to work better, but will sometimes apply lavender oil as well. But as someone mentioned there could be underlying problems. A check up may be good. I think it really is an age thing though for most of us. jmo


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2014)

Can't sleep ... try this, per traditional Chinese Medicine... try rubbing your earlobes with your thumb and index finger for a minute.  According to practitioners, doing this stimulates acupressure points that soothe stress and return your body to a peaceful state.


----------

